# Minority Report, the TV series.



## Warren_Paul (Jul 11, 2015)

Sounds like they took the concept of the movie and changed it greatly. I'm a bit on the fence about it. I'll watch it, but not as hopeful as I should be. Although I do hope it proves me wrong, but I have a feeling the quality of the acting and script isn't going to be up there. The show being on FOX is also a little worrying.


----------



## Droflet (Jul 11, 2015)

Fox. The horror, the horror.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jul 11, 2015)

telford said:


> Fox. The horror, the horror.



Pretty much. They should stop doing scifi, they aren't good at it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 12, 2015)

telford said:


> Fox. The horror, the horror.



This show would have been better off on CW or the SyFy Channel


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes, it probably would fit in well on CW, but they are so busy doing DC comics crossovers they forget people want to watch over stuff as well.


----------



## Overread (Jul 12, 2015)

Warren_Paul said:


> Pretty much. They should stop doing scifi, they aren't good at it.



And when they do get it right they kill it 
RIP Firefly


I can't help but feel that its a bit "late" for a TV series so long after the film and when the film didn't spawn any sequels. That said the long dead period likely means they can mess with the source material more readily and just use it as a light concept underneath. The core concept seems the same; people with predictive powers and the concept of pre-crime with a link to hidden/shady operations creating/prompting the events. 

How sensitive this predictor is to the future is hard to tell; considering that he appears to make it to adult life without going totally insane it suggests that his predictive power is weak; the original ones with the powers were said in the films to scream/cry as they went to sleep as they'd get very clear and graphic visuals of the deaths. Though age appears to have an effect as the one we do see in the film isn't totally crazed and hte end of the film suggests that in isolation the core 3 are able to function in a normal sense.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 13, 2015)

Warren_Paul said:


> Pretty much. They should stop doing scifi, they aren't good at it.



It's more a case of lack of Patience with science fiction shows.


----------



## clovis-man (Jul 13, 2015)

Warren_Paul said:


> Pretty much. They should stop doing scifi, they aren't good at it.


 And they use a very short leash. May not bode well. Nicely produced trailer, though.


----------



## Dave (Aug 31, 2015)

> It is set 10 years after the end of Precrime in DC. One of the three Precogs struggles to lead a “normal” human life, but remains haunted by visions the future, when he meets a detective haunted by her past who just may help him find a purpose to his gift.


As a police procedural with a twist it is okay but it didn't grab me as something really special. I expect that it hasn't been picked up for a series though IMDb says there is a second episode made?



Spoiler: The murder weapon in the pilot episode,



a remote controlled passenger pigeon,


 isn't so futuristic. 



Spoiler: In 'Saturn's Race' Larry Niven and Steven Barnes had



remote controlled Sharks!


Neither was the other technology - the Google Glasses we have now, the Microsoft Tabletop stuff is on _Hawaii 5-O _and the man checking identities is very like the man checking for weapons in the film _Total Recall_. (Which is such a dull job it isn't surprising he was sleeping.) The clothing and house ware fashions looked decidedly dated even one month later. And there is always one character who is interested in the past so that they can play ancient music without having to explain why.

A little convenient, plot-wise, that they can't see their own future. That didn't matter when they were inside a vat. Also, we only get Dash, rather than Agatha, and he can only see a little.

If it does get picked up then we will see Dash forming a friendship with Lara's mother, while her boss and son ask difficult questions about him and they continue to go to the techy guy for help. The other female cop hardly appeared so I'm not sure what her role is. The Season long story arc will obviously be Dash's search for Arthur and what has happened to him.

The other thought I had was why he needed a false identity. Would it not be much better to remain with no identity and untracked?


----------



## Warren_Paul (Aug 31, 2015)

Dave said:


> As a police procedural with a twist it is okay but it didn't grab me as something really special. I expect that it hasn't been picked up for a series though IMDb says there is a second episode made?



I was under the impression it already had been picked up. They deliberately released the pilot episode quite considerably ahead of time. According to the FOX website, the actual show officially starts on the 21st of this month.


Anyway, I thought the pilot episode was pretty bad. Weak acting and writing.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Sep 22, 2015)

So I saw the first episode of this was out and decided to watch it again to see if perhaps my opinion of it had changed, and was surprised to discover they pretty much completely changed the plot of the first case, and it wasn't for the better. They cut out a lot, including all of what I considered the better moments of the show, leaving just the weak elements behind. They changed who the villain really was and altered the delivery method of the murder weapon.

The biggest surprise was how they completely removed the Dash searching for his missing brother story arc. Now Arthur is safe and sound, and instead they invented a completely new overarching story about the precogs potentially being in some danger. It's a weaker story, imo.

They made an already weak pilot into an even worse first episode... once again FOX doesn't have a clue what they are doing.


----------



## Kylara (Sep 22, 2015)

I got excited about this. Thinking they may actually go with the PKD short which would work brilliantly as a series. Then I saw it was Fox and I died a little, then I saw the pilot and I died a lot more, then the first episode/pilot wreckage and all hope is gone.
Poor PKD, only good films from his stuff are blade runner and a scanner darkly. So many films and stuff made from PKD material and all dismal.
Fox really shod stay away from SF until they know how to do it right.


----------



## Droflet (Sep 22, 2015)

Droflet said:


> Fox. The horror, the horror.



Ladies and gentlemen of the jury, I rest my case.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 22, 2015)

It didn't impress


----------



## REBerg (Sep 23, 2015)

My impression of the series premiere: not great sci-fi TV, but better than I expected from Fox.

The show provided plenty of special effect, near-future razzle-dazzle. I liked the aerial shot of the DC high-speed maglevs traveling with such precision. The search drones were interesting, an insectlike future version of those from _Scorpion_. The in-your-face advertising on the train window is so going to happen.

I also liked the little details about the future revealed, such as the NFL's controversially named Redskins becoming the Red Clouds.

I'm keeping _Minority Report _on my recording list, for now. It may get bumped by something better before the fall season ends. In clear violation of the Couch Potato Creed, I can only watch so much and still find time to work and sleep.


----------



## Dave (Sep 23, 2015)

Warren_Paul said:


> ...they pretty much completely changed the plot of the first case, and it wasn't for the better. They cut out a lot, including all of what I considered the better moments of the show, leaving just the weak elements behind. They changed who the villain really was and altered the delivery method of the murder weapon... they completely removed the Dash searching for his missing brother...


I can't believe they did this. Okay, the Pigeon was a bit strange. (I said a Shark would have been better, but any Carnivore would do.) However, the series had potential, and the Arthur story-arc would have been the thing that would have held together a series. Shame on them.


----------



## clovis-man (Sep 25, 2015)

I actually watched the film the other night before viewing the first TV episode. I'm betting that the producers (including Steven Spielberg) are betting that most viewers don't have any real familiarity with the Tom Cruise vehicle. I say that because the first episode recapitulated virtually everything from the movie. Since the movie is 13 years old, it may be a safe bet. The premise of the series is a little screwy, i.e., even though the pre-crime project was scrapped for excellent reasons, it doesn't stop at least one of the pre-cogs and a police woman from wanting to sort of "put the band back together". Although now it will be a partnership between the cop and the clairvoyant.

We'll see.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Sep 25, 2015)

Droflet said:


> Fox. The horror, the horror.



Since FRINGE and THE X-FILES ended, Fox hasn't gotten Sci Fi right at all.


----------



## Droflet (Sep 25, 2015)

Yep, just saw it. I'm not masochistic but I had to see for myself. What a mess. I fast forwarded through most of it so only lost 20 minutes of my life.


----------



## REBerg (Sep 25, 2015)

I noticed a TV screen in the detective's apartment hawking "_The Simpsons_ Season 75 Spectacular." Is this Fox's way of announcing a 50-year commitment to the crown jewel of its broadcast history?


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 27, 2015)

REBerg said:


> I noticed a TV screen in the detective's apartment hawking "_The Simpsons_ Season 75 Spectacular." Is this Fox's way of announcing a 50-year commitment to the crown jewel of its broadcast history?



It's to horrible a possibility to contemplate.


----------



## clovis-man (Oct 5, 2015)

I made myself sit through episode two of the series (Yeah, I'm a masochist). It was pretty dreadful. Bad script. Bad acting. Ridiculous premise with way too much willing participation in the plot by characters who should know better. The sooner they pull the plug on this one the better. I couldn't delete the series from my DVR fast enough.


----------



## Droflet (Oct 5, 2015)

So, you won't be tuning in next week?


----------



## Cli-Fi (Oct 7, 2015)

Most people here have stated what I wanted to. I watched the pilot of MR and I actually thought it wasn’t sci-fi enough! It seemed to be taking  stuff from back to the future, which was visionary... in 1985. Yet the only additional technological advancement since the the Tom Cruise movie is selfie drones?? As if the acting and writing wasn’t ridiculous enough. Continuum does a much better job depicting future police work. This just looked childish and cheesy. CBS' Limitless is a much better TV Show adapted from a movie.


----------



## clovis-man (Oct 7, 2015)

Cli-Fi said:


> CBS' Limitless is a much better TV Show adapted from a movie.



And has the good sense not to take itself too seriously.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 8, 2015)

No doubt about that match-up: _Limitless_ is a keeper; _Minority Report_, at best, a time-killer.


----------

